# Zurück von Fünen



## Küstenjonny

Hallo Sportfreude #h
Sind wieder in Norddeutschland.
Nachbericht von Dänischen Trutten:11St..30-73cm
alle auf Holz 18gr. spröket ,alles bunte Fische C&R.
Die Fliegenfischer hatten mehr Kontakt,doch was ich sehen konnte keine ü 40.#c


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

welche Ecke wart ihr? wollte dort auch schon immer noch mal hin, habe aber leider noch nicht die Zeit gefunden und die Geduld mir ne vernünftige und günstige Unterkunft zu suchen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreude #h
> Sind wieder in Norddeutschland.
> Nachbericht von Dänischen Trutten:11St..30-73cm
> alle auf Holz 18gr. spröket ,alles bunte Fische C&R.
> Die Fliegenfischer hatten mehr Kontakt,doch was ich sehen konnte keine ü 40.#c



toller bericht  hätte aber paar bilder gerne gesehen :g


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Und dann gemeckert, weil die Fische braun waren und der TE ein Foto gemacht hat...


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

:q köstlich


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

lasst ihn sich doch erstmal dazu äußern. ;-)

@ xfishbonex: bist du am 7.12. auch bei Christopher?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Warum? Verfolgst du die aktuellen Mefo Threads nicht? #c


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



allrounder27 schrieb:


> und dann gemeckert, weil die fische braun waren und der te ein foto gemacht hat...


 

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ein nettes Hallo ,aus der Marzipanstadt#h
Ich fischte auf Horner Land,in der Nähe von Bojden .
Fotos habe ich keine gemacht doch meine  Erinnerungen ,an diese schöne 
Fischerei bleibt mir im Gedächtnis .
Fotos mache ich nie von meinen seltenen Fängen.
Ich habe dafür kein ,,Auge'' wie man diese edlen Fische ,
gut in Position bringt .
Ich hoffe einige Fragen zufriedenstellend beanwortet  zu haben .
Eine besinnliche Adventszeit wünsche ich Euch .
Tight lines


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und dann gemeckert, weil die Fische braun waren und der TE ein Foto gemacht hat...



geh mir nicht auffen sack :g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> lasst ihn sich doch erstmal dazu äußern. ;-)
> 
> @ xfishbonex: bist du am 7.12. auch bei Christopher?



leider nicht ich muß arbeiten #q


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> geh mir nicht auffen sack :g


 
...... genau das ist dein Niveau #d. ..... erst schön gegen die Bilder anstenkern und dann scheinheilig danach fragen. 

Hut ab!! Du kannst echt was.........


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

So isses!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Und damit Schluss hier mit gegenseitiger Anmache!


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

....Sorry...ich wollte hier nur Fänge melden....
Keinen Krieg anzetteln ....


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Nächste Woche geht es wieder los: zwei Wochen Fünen. Durch den milden Winter rechne ich damit, dass es an der Außenküste gut werden könnte. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## DerDuke

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Double2004,

nur an der Außenküste! |uhoh:

Ich bin vom 09.04. bis 14.04. in Galsklint und hoffe, dass dort auch etwas geht! #6


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hi DerDuke,

in Gals Klint war ich im Herbst. Mefo war dort nicht so gut, jedoch konnte ich dort morgens einige Dorsche auf Blech verhaften. Denke auch, dass in den kommenden Wochen eher die flacheren Bereiche fangen werden, wobei an Stellen wie Gals Klint ja immer die Chance auf einen Heringsfresser besteht!;-) 

Ich werde mich eher auf Torö und Helnaes konzentrieren. Dort kann man ja schnell zwischen Außenküste und Bucht wechseln je nach Wetter.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



DerDuke schrieb:


> Hallo Double2004,
> 
> nur an der Außenküste! |uhoh:
> 
> Ich bin vom 09.04. bis 14.04. in Galsklint und hoffe, dass dort auch etwas geht! #6



Mensch Markus..........das ist eine Woche zu früh.....
Ansonsten hätte ich mich glatt aus dem Süden der Insel
auf den Weg gemacht.....weiss ja schon gar nicht mehr, wie 
Du aussiehst.......alter Wurz :q


----------



## DerDuke

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Vossi,

schön von dir zu hören.
Sehe natürlich noch immer so aus wie auf meinem Avatar! :q

Schade, ware super gewesen, wenn wir zusammen die Peitsche hätten schwingen können. :c

Gruss aus Hessen!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Erste Wasserstandsmeldung: Gestern und heute jeweils drei Stunden (Torö und Helnaes) geangelt und jeweils eine maßige Mefo gefangen. Außerdem heute auf Helnaes einen dänischen Kollegen getroffen, der eine fette Steelhead von ca. sechs Pfund am Galgen hatte. Läuft also durchaus was...


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute Morgen eine 48er nachgelegt. Hatte mehrere Seeringelwürmer und Garnelen im Schlund.


----------



## DerDuke

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Las mir noch ein paar übrig! |uhoh:


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Habe heute einer super Moment erwischt. Der Wind machte kurz Pause und ich kam an eine Stelle mit angetrübtem Wasser mit leichter Welle von rechts parallel zum Ufer. Konnte innerhalb von fünf Minuten an einer Stelle drei Mefos fangen. Die größte 52cm und kugelrund. Dann frischte der Wind wieder auf und der Spuk war vorbei. Heute war das Glück auf meiner Seite...


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Update: Heute eine schöne 54er in der Nähe von Assens bei perfekten Bedingungen gefangen.


----------



## DerDuke

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

.... noch 4 Tage, dann geht es nach Fünen! #:|krank:


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute auch in der Nähe von Assens 

59 und 72 mit Pattegrisen

Endlich Ü70 !!!

Und noch etliche um 40 und versemmelte Bisse

Also geht gut nach dem Sturm

Grüsse !!!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bei mir heute in der Nähe von Assens gab es auch einen Silberbarren von 68cm. Bedingungen sind aktuell sehr gut, soll aber leider windstill werden morgen...


----------



## woern1

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Petri zu den Fischen um Assens, das sind ja mal richtig gute. Ist ne schöne Ecke da und immer schöne Stunden am Wasser .

TL

werner


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Gestern Abend sieben Fische, davon eine maßig. Heute Morgen eine von 51cm. Bedingungen aktuell top.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Wir hatten gestern auch nur ein paar Kleine, jetzt probieren wir es mal direkt vor der Tür, ( Nordseite ) Wind passt ja


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern auch nur ein paar Kleine, jetzt probieren wir es mal direkt vor der Tür, ( Nordseite ) Wind passt ja



Und, wart ihr erfolgreich? Ich habe an einer Strömungskante eben noch eine richtig fette 54er erwischt. Außerdem noch mehrere Attacken, die ich wegen Trübung und Strömung (?) leider nicht verwerten konnte. Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Angeln in diesen Tagen...


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Super , bei uns war heute ausser einer Untermassigen leider nix, obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich super waren. Da denkste Du weisst wie's geht, aber Pustekuchen...

Morgen wirds knifflig von der Platzwahl, wenn die Windvorhersage wirklich eintrifft


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Morgen ist mein letzter Tag. Für mich der erfolgreichste Fünen- Urlaub bisher. Zwei Wochen lang jeden Morgen und jeden Abend ca. drei Stunden geangelt und dabei elf maßige Fische (1x68, 4xÜ50) erwischt. Außerdem ca. 15-20 kleine Mefos. Bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## DerDuke

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ab morgen greife ich dann an!
Ich hoffe ich kann ähnlich Erfolge vermelden!


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

So, heute nochmal ne 46 und ne richtig fette 52er, hat richtig Gas gegeben!
Noch eine um 50 im Sprung released |gr:
Und noch kleine und nicht verwertete Bisse bei Traumwetter, was für ein geiler Tag !!!


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Wieder in der Nähe von Assens


----------



## Jerkwolf

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

So, zwar noch nich zurück von Fyn aber hier
schon mal was vom Anfang auf Fyn.

Flyfishing fetzt!!!!:vik:


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Petri. Damit wärst du bei den STO von go-fishing aber ganz weit vorne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Jerkwolf

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Fyn Update 1.1

3 Fische bis 50cm  und Wind ohne Ende....#d


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Sportsfreunde!
 Bin am fischen auf Fünen,zZ. sehr sehr heikel, kaum bisse.
 Bin mit Blech u. Holz unterwegs, sehr kleine Köder werden von mir benutzt,ich fische in den Morgen-u.Abendstd. Auch die Fliegenfischer die hier ihr Glück versuchen geht es ähnlich. Noch habe ich ein paar Tage.
 Tl


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> .....zZ. sehr sehr heikel, kaum bisse......ich fische in den Morgen-u.Abendstd......Noch habe ich ein paar Tage.
> Tl



bin gerade zurück.......früh und spät habe ich nach drei Tagen aufgegeben....die Fische kamen in der Mittagszeit bei schönstem Sonnenschein....das aber auch nicht jeden Tag.......erste Rinne (vom Ufer aus gefischt) in Husby war nicht schlecht....Wind leicht auflandig......Köder in grün/weiss......Fliege......die Jungs, die bis zu den Brustwarzen im Wasser standen hatten gar nichts......







aber es war alles in allem ziemlich "mühsam" 
Dir noch viel Glück #h


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ein netten Gruß an Euch |wavey:
Das erlebte von Dir kann ich nur bestädtigen,
ist mühsam ohne Ende hier.(Helnaes)
meine fische kamen keine 2 m. vom Ufer ans Band.|bigeyes
Die größe nicht der Rede wert.#d#d u.45cm.
Ich glaube das der milde Winter die Hauptfangzeit deutlich kürzen ließ (meine These).
Tl


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Es geht wieder los...

Morgen fahre ich für eine Woche ins "heilige Land".  Mal sehen, ob die Silberbarren schon auf mich warten.


----------



## Olafspyder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

und, geht was ???

fahr in 2 Tagen auch endlich wieder los, Nordfyn


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hi,

 Was soll ich sagen?! Total bescheiden hier auf Hindsholm! Hatte zwei, drei Kontakte, aber nicht einen Fisch gefangen! Es wird hier lediglich auf Fliege der eine oder andere braune Fisch gefangen. Keine Grönländer, nichts! Dabei sieht das Wasser total "fischig" aus. Morgen ist mein letzter Angeltag. Wünsche dir mehr Erfolg...!

 Double2004


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute zum Abschluss konnte ich dann doch noch zwei Mefos verhaften. Immerhin ein versöhnlicher Abschluss einer enttäuschenden Angelwoche.

 Double2004


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

In zwei Wochen geht es wieder los nach Fünen. In diesem Jahr schon jemand dort gewesen und kann berichten?

LG
Double2004


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Morgen geht es los....

 Die Wetterbedingungen stimmen mich positiv. Mal sehen, ob die Silberbarren wollen.

 Double2004


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Leute, heute geht's es los.....auf meine Lieblingsinsel zur Truttenjagd. Ich werde Berichten..Tl


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Meine zwei Wochen Fünen sind leider schon wieder um. 
Kurze Zusammenfassung: 
In der ersten Woche war es an der Außenküste noch sehr bescheiden. Trotz ca. 5 Grad Wassertemperatur tat sich hier quasi nichts. In den Buchten und typischen Winterplätzen hingegen war das Angeln sehr kurzweilig. Jedoch hauptsächlich kleine Fische und fast alles auf Fliegen und Streamer. 
In der zweiten Woche wurde es besser und besser. In den Buchten immer mehr größere Absteiger und an der offenen Küste zum Ende hin hungrige Silberbarren, die sich die Blinker und Wobbler teilweise komplett inhalierten. Ich konnte in den letzten Tagen noch mehrere schöne Fische, davon zwei Ü60, erwischen.

Küstenjonny, du hast also wohl eine perfekte Zeit für den Fünen-Trip erwischt. Wünsche dir knaek og break.

LG
Double2004


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Leute..
Sehr schwer ...gestern und heute...null Bisse..vor ca.1 Std. kam ein Fliegenfischer an uns vorbei gegangen...ca.70 cm blank und Kugelrund die Forelle. fische sind wohl da..


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Unheimlich , ich bekomme hier nichts ans Band.
 Glaskar das Wasser, kaum Wind und Welle, hier trifft sich halb Europa zum Fischen...die Kennzeichen CZ, N, D,S,NL,B,aber auf meine Mitangler machen meist lange Gesichter. Verdammt schwer!!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Tipp: Fahre an die Westküste! 
Wind kam in den vergangenen zwei Wochen konstant aus westlichen Richtungen. Wasser ist wärmer, Krebsgetier, Ringler und Brutfisch reichlich vorhanden. Und die Mefos sind auch da...:g


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@Küstenjonny, auf welcher Seite der Insel fischst du denn und fischst du an der offenen Küste oder eher in den Buchten? Bei 5-6 grad Wassertemperatur solltest du evtl. die Winterplätze intensiever befischen. Bin ab Samstag an der Westküste unterwegs.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> @Küstenjonny, auf welcher Seite der Insel fischst du denn und fischst du an der offenen Küste oder eher in den Buchten? Bei 5-6 grad Wassertemperatur solltest du evtl. die Winterplätze intensiever befischen. Bin ab Samstag an der Westküste unterwegs.



Ich bin in Helnaes, normal gute ecke, nichts..#c


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ja stimmt, eigentlich ne gute ecke. Wir haben letztes Jahr ganz gut, recht weit oben in der Henaes Bucht gefangen.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bin echt ratlos...?;+
 Nicht mal einen Biss....oder Nachläufer....|kopfkrat


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin.
Habe gerade bei einem Freund die neue Blinker Zeitschrift gelesen.
Fünen soll / ist doch das Meerforellen-Eldorado.
Da hüpfen die Trutten so in den Kescher.
Wieso dann keine Fangmelungen.
Könnt ihr alle nicht angeln?.
#q#q


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



torskkonge schrieb:


> Moin.
> Habe gerade bei einem Freund die neue Blinker Zeitschrift gelesen.
> Fünen soll / ist doch das Meerforellen-Eldorado.
> Da hüpfen die Trutten so in den Kescher.
> Wieso dann keine Fangmelungen.
> Könnt ihr alle nicht angeln?.
> #q#q



Genau alle keine Ahnung...Du musst hier hin:m


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Wäre doch auf die Dauer viel zu langweilig, wenn einem da die Trutten in den Kescher hüpfen würden


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin.
Es wurde doch geschrieben,das es dort viele Meerforellen gibt.


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Jap und viel Wasser rund um die Insel :m


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin Olli.
Es war doch alles nur spass.
Typisch Angelzeitung Blinker.

Ich komme von der Küste.
Also einbischen Ahnung von Meerforellen habe ich auch.
LG JN


----------



## Waldemar S.

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Leute, ich war letzte Woche auf Langeland, Bedingungen super, Fisch nicht. Kann keiner so wirklich erklären warum nichts beißt, ich hatte nach einer Woche genau eine Küchenmefo, hab da mal in den Magen geschaut- komplett leer. Die fressen momentan einfach nicht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin Waldemar.
Das die Trutten alle einen leeren Magen hatten,dass kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich bin seit ende Februar mit dem Wohnmobil an der dänischen Küste unterwegs.
Als,Fünen,Samsö,Langeland und Aerö
Und ich habe ja schon vieles erlebt,aber .....
so einen schlechten Frühling hatte ich noch nicht.
Naja kann passieren
LG JN


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die Trutten haben mir von Tangläufern über Garnelen bis hin zu Seeringlern und Stichlingen alles entgegengespuckt. Eine hatte mehr als 10 Seeringler im Magen.

 LG
 Double2004


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@Küstenjonny, hoffe du konntest dich heute entschneidern


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> @Küstenjonny, hoffe du konntest dich heute entschneidern



Hey DU....jein...
 Ich war am Leuchtturm....in aller früh..null.
 Aber da ich sehen wollte ob ich nur zu dumm bin,
 fuhr ich zum Forellensee..hier auf der Insel...Spinner dran....dritter Wurf....zack.....1,5 Kilo Regenbogen..,
 20 min später, zack wieder Biss selbe grösse.:m..aufgehört ab zum Frühstück....wenn Fisch da ist fange ich auch, aber hier geht nichts auf Trutten....kaum einer fängt.


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hey DU....jein...
> Ich war am Leuchtturm....in aller früh..null.
> Aber da ich sehen wollte ob ich nur zu dumm bin,
> fuhr ich zum Forellensee..hier auf der Insel...Spinner dran....dritter Wurf....zack.....1,5 Kilo Regenbogen..,
> 20 min später, zack wieder Biss selbe grösse.:m..aufgehört ab zum Frühstück....wenn Fisch da ist fange ich auch, aber hier geht nichts auf Trutten....kaum einer fängt.



Na auf jeden Fall hast du mal Wieder nen Fisch in der Hand gehabt #6


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht! Fahre bald für 3 Wochen hoch, dann wird es passen...


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall hast du mal Wieder nen Fisch in der Hand gehabt #6



Genau,|wavey:


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Leute, hier stimmt was nicht, alle die ich hier treffe und auch am Fischen sind fangen nichts. Ob mit Fliege oder Blech ,Holz.
 Heute auflandig gefischt, null...naja bald ist Heimweg....


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hört sich ja vielversprechend an, für Samstag wenn ich anreise


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute starten die Seatrout Open. Die ersten schönen Fische wurden schon gefangen. Hier der Direktlink: http://go-fishing.dk/2016/04/foelg-stillingen-paa-seatrout-open-her/


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Heute starten die Seatrout Open. Die ersten schönen Fische wurden schon gefangen. Hier der Direktlink: http://go-fishing.dk/2016/04/foelg-stillingen-paa-seatrout-open-her/



Hey es gibt Erfolgsmeldung heute in der früh...6 stück :m
 geht doch .
 4ST, ca 40 cm C&r
 1x 58 cm :vik:
 1x 67 cm:vik:
 habe es doch nicht verlernt,für mich persöhnlich ein super letzter Tag ,morgen geht es heim.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Petri! Dann hat sich die Ausdauer ja bei dir doch noch ausgezahlt.


----------



## hansenfight

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hey es gibt Erfolgsmeldung heute in der früh...6 stück :m
> geht doch .
> 4ST, ca 40 cm C&r
> 1x 58 cm :vik:
> 1x 67 cm:vik:
> habe es doch nicht verlernt,für mich persöhnlich ein super letzter Tag ,morgen geht es heim.



Dorsch !? :vik:


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



hansenfight schrieb:


> Dorsch !? :vik:



Silberne Dorsche ohne Bartel am Unterkiefer:


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

#6 Glückwunsch zu den hart erarbeiteten Trutten.
 Morgen früh um 3 gehts für mich los nach Fyn. Genau zum Wetterwechsel, wenn der wind von west auf ost dreht  Naja mal schauen was sich so tut.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Es scheint sich bei den STO zu bestätigen, was ich schon schrieb: Die Fänge konzentrieren sich auf die Westküste der Insel. Die Erfahrung, dass der westliche Wind dort für eine tolle Fischerei sorgt, hatte ich ja auch gemacht.

 LG
 Double2004


----------



## mefo81

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo. So wir sind auch nach 5 Tagen mit durschnittlich 6 Leuten von Fünen zurück. Unser Fazit,  absolut unzufrieden mit der Fischerei auf Fünen.  Wenn man tolle Landschaften mag, gerne spazieren geht oder Fotografiert,  dann ist die Insel eine Reise wert. 
Aus Anglerischer Sicht ist die Insel nicht wirklich besser als unsere Strände vor der Tür.  Wir sind gefahren und gelaufen wie die Irren,  Zielstrände waren gut gemischt, Stellen aus dem Führer und selbst herausgesuchte Strände. Wassertemperatur lag bei 8-9 Grad,  also schon eher Positiv.  
Wir fischten mit fliege, Blinker und Sbirolino mit fliege und Wurm. Sogar mit Spinner wurde es versucht. Schnell War klar das wir im Süden und Westen die beste Fischerei haben würden. Wir haben überwiegend relativ flache Strände mit tiefem Wasser in der nähe aufgesucht. Die Sonne schien relativ häufig und das Wasser War dort einfach wärmer.  Meist war das Wasser leicht bewegt und es waren Tanger,  Asseln,  noch Mini Garnelen und vereinzelt kleine Grundeln zu sehen. Man muss sagen das die Fischerei in Verhältnis zum zu.  letztem Jahr überall etwas schwieriger ist. Sämtliche Theorien wie Temperatur,  Strömung und Wind, die uns an unseren Stränden von Kappeln bis Kolding eigentlich immer zu einem guten Fisch führen, haben auf Fünen komplett versagt. Fische haben wir gefangen aber mit 6 Leuten nach gefühlten 30Stränden  wurde am 3 Tag die erste mäßige gefangen. Auch Flache Bereiche um und bei Middelfahrt brachten nur eine kleine Mefo ans Band......auf dem Rückweg Richtung Flensburg hatten wir noch kurz an einem Platz am Dänischen Festland halt gemacht.  Der Platz wurde am Abend zuvor aufgrund von Strömung und Wind angefahren und brachte auch gleich einen Maaßigen Fisch und ein paar kleinere. 
Fyn ist eine sehr schöne Insel und sicher werden auch mal viele gute Forellen gefangen aber DIE Mefo Insel hat sich uns leider, trotz harter Arbeit, so nicht gezeigt. Zu Hause geht wesentlich mehr. Schön warm es trotzdem auf der Insel. #q#q#q


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



mefo81 schrieb:


> Hallo. So wir sind auch nach 5 Tagen mit durschnittlich 6 Leuten von Fünen zurück. Unser Fazit, absolut unzufrieden mit der Fischerei auf Fünen. Wenn man tolle Landschaften mag, gerne spazieren geht oder Fotografiert, dann ist die Insel eine Reise wert.
> Aus Anglerischer Sicht ist die Insel nicht wirklich besser als unsere Strände vor der Tür. Wir sind gefahren und gelaufen wie die Irren, Zielstrände waren gut gemischt, Stellen aus dem Führer und selbst herausgesuchte Strände. Wassertemperatur lag bei 8-9 Grad, also schon eher Positiv.
> Wir fischten mit fliege, Blinker und Sbirolino mit fliege und Wurm. Sogar mit Spinner wurde es versucht. Schnell War klar das wir im Süden und Westen die beste Fischerei haben würden. Wir haben überwiegend relativ flache Strände mit tiefem Wasser in der nähe aufgesucht. Die Sonne schien relativ häufig und das Wasser War dort einfach wärmer. Meist war das Wasser leicht bewegt und es waren Tanger, Asseln, noch Mini Garnelen und vereinzelt kleine Grundeln zu sehen. Man muss sagen das die Fischerei in Verhältnis zum zu. letztem Jahr überall etwas schwieriger ist. Sämtliche Theorien wie Temperatur, Strömung und Wind, die uns an unseren Stränden von Kappeln bis Kolding eigentlich immer zu einem guten Fisch führen, haben auf Fünen komplett versagt. Fische haben wir gefangen aber mit 6 Leuten nach gefühlten 30Stränden wurde am 3 Tag die erste mäßige gefangen. Auch Flache Bereiche um und bei Middelfahrt brachten nur eine kleine Mefo ans Band......auf dem Rückweg Richtung Flensburg hatten wir noch kurz an einem Platz am Dänischen Festland halt gemacht. Der Platz wurde am Abend zuvor aufgrund von Strömung und Wind angefahren und brachte auch gleich einen Maaßigen Fisch und ein paar kleinere.
> Fyn ist eine sehr schöne Insel und sicher werden auch mal viele gute Forellen gefangen aber DIE Mefo Insel hat sich uns leider, trotz harter Arbeit, so nicht gezeigt. Zu Hause geht wesentlich mehr. Schön warm es trotzdem auf der Insel. #q#q#q



Hey da hatte ich ja Glück.|wavey:
 Jedoch das erlebte von Dir kann ich bestätigen, ich fand meine Fische auch erst am vorletzten Urlaubstag:m ,hatte zum Teil auch die besten Bedingungen.|bigeyes
 In der Lübecker Bucht geht auch fast nichts, ich denke durch die milden Winter verschieben sich die Beisszeiten.
 zu Jahresanfang fingen wir super, bis Anfang März danach würde es immer schlechter. Kaum einer fängt wenn doch untermassig...


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin zusammen,

 ist aktuell irgendein Boardie auf Fünen und kann berichten, wie die Bedingungen und Fänge sind? 

 Bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen oben und hoffe, dass es besser wird als im Oktober 2015.

 Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist aktuell irgendein Boardie auf Fünen und kann berichten, wie die Bedingungen und Fänge sind?
> 
> Bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen oben und hoffe, dass es besser wird als im Oktober 2015.
> 
> Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß
> Double2004



 Die Küstenlinie von Fünen beträgt ca. 1300 km, das halte ich für die 14 Tage Urlaub für ein recht sportliches Vorhaben
|supergri


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Was für ein geistreicher Kommentar...#q

 Es soll Leute geben, die a) mit Auto unterwegs und somit flexibel sind und b) etliche Hunderte km der Küstenlinie bereits zu Fuß erkundet haben im Laufe der Jahre.

 Niemand aktuell im Mefo-Paradies?

 Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist aktuell irgendein Boardie auf Fünen und kann berichten, wie die Bedingungen und Fänge sind?
> 
> Bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen oben und hoffe, dass es besser wird als im Oktober 2015.
> 
> Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß
> Double2004


Moin, 
meine Frau und ich sind am 17. zurück von Fünen. Wir waren 2 Wochen auf Fyns Hoved. ( wie jedes Jahr mind.  1x)
Wetter war ja Hammer, sodas wir die Mefoangelzeit auf morgens jnd abends verlegt haben. An der Steilküste haben die allgegenwärtigen Hornis (in echt beeindruckender Grösse bis knapp 90cm) gefangen. Einige Mefos (Grösste hatte 2.7Kg) und eine echt dicke Makrele, die abends auf dem Grill gelandet ist. Wir haben wirklich stattliche Forellen springen sehen.
Von daher, dickes Petri.........die werden langsam munter


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Doch, ich bin da. Mau, zu warm. Heute morgen ab 09:00 21Grad Luft, 18 Grad Wasser bei mir und beim wedeln 40 Grad in der Hose...
Bin jetzt 10 Tage hier, noch keinen guten Fisch. Selbst bei den kleinen hält sich die see zurück. Start jetzt wieder´. Viel Spass hier oben.
TL


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Die Wassertemperaturen sind echt krass für Ende September. Aber mal sehen, was so geht. 
Von Fischen über 5kg  gibts nen Foto.:g|supergri

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bin zurück, traumhaftes Fischen im T-Shirt, paar Lüdde < 25cm... Sitzen noch draußen vorm Haus, jetzt leichte Tropfen, gibt Hoffnung...


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@Maifliege:

 Wo fängst du denn Trutten von unter 25cm??? Habe in all den Jahren auf Fünen noch keine unter 30cm gefangen. 

 Ich werde am Wochenende übrigens das passende Wetter mitbringen. :vik:


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Kurzer Zwischenstand nach drei Angeltagen: zwei brauchbare und viele untermaßige Trutten.

 Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand nach drei Angeltagen: zwei brauchbare und viele untermaßige Trutten.
> 
> Gruß
> Double2004



#6 Petri, dann geht's ja langsam los.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Zur Halbzeit drei schöne und viele kleine Trutten. Man muss die Fische aber wirklich suchen. Gestern und heute war wegen der STO recht nervig: völlig überlaufende Strände. Ist nicht so meins, wenn man eine Nummer ziehen muss...


----------



## Multe

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Zur Halbzeit drei schöne und viele kleine Trutten. Man muss die Fische aber wirklich suchen. Gestern und heute war wegen der STO recht nervig: völlig überlaufende Strände. Ist nicht so meins, wenn man eine Nummer ziehen muss...


  natürlich ist am WE so einiges an den Stränden los, denn es läuft ja eine große Mefo - Veranstaltung von GoFishing...schau mal hier was da gefangen wurde  - auch die Stellen könnten dich interessieren ......http://www.go-fishing.dk/2016/10/07/stillingen-seatrout-open-efteraar-2017/


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Auf Baagö müssen die Tage Regenbogenforellen aus der dortigen Farm entkommen sein. Heute beim Angeln in Assens btw auf Torö zogen mehrere Schwärme ufernah an der Oberfläche entlang. Die meisten Fische geschätzt um die 3kg. Beißen wollten sie nicht. Mal sehen, vielleicht wollen sie die Tage.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

250 Tonnen also. Man sieht sie truppweise am Ufers unter der Oberfläche langziehen, Angler ohne Ende, fünischer TV-Sender auch vor Ort. Gibt nur ein Problem: sie beißen nicht! Aber das wird sich hoffentlich die Tage ändern.


----------



## dbrandt

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Denkt ihr die bleiben da unten oder ziehen die auch gen Norden? Bin ab Samstag in der Nähe von Middelfart. Kommen die wohl bis dahin?
Wenn ja, kann man ja mal wirklich was Gutes tun #:

LG


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Denke nicht, dass die durch den Sund nach Norden ziehen. Ich stand sogar gestern in Aborg im Wasser, als der Unfall passierte.|bigeyes

 Hoffe mal, dass die Viecher bis morgen wissen, was eine Garnele ist. Werde dann berichten, ob welche gefangen werden.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Es ist einfach nur grausam rund um Assens:

 Das Angelproletentum hat Einzug erhalten und bevölkert die Strände. Verbote werden ignoriert, die gesamte Forellenpuffgemeinde scheint vor Ort zu sein. Man sieht regelmäßig kleine Refo-Trupps am Ufers langziehen, aber sie beißen nicht. Habe nicht einen Angler gesehen, der erfolgreich war.

 Negative Begleiterscheinung: Ich habe seit Montag keine einzige Trutte mehr fangen können. Ob es mit den Refos zusammenhängt oder einfach nur an dem ständigen Trubel liegt, weiß ich nicht.

 Fazit: Weite Anreise lohnt zur Zeit definitiv nicht!

 Double2004


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Kurzes Update:

 Heute bereits an vielen Stellen gewesen. Gleiches Bild wie gestern. Unzählige Angler, sämtliche Formen von Anstand werden über den Haufen geworfen. Geht teilweise zu wie beim. Heringsangeln. Fänge? Fehlanzeige. Ein Däne erzählte mir jedoch, bei Aborg soll es erste Fänge gegeben haben. 

 Die Fische, die man sieht, haben allesamt nur Ansätze einer Rückenflosse und oftmals Pilzbefall. Werde mir gleich mal einen Strand zum Mefo-Angeln suchen. Mir ist das andere Angeln zu doof...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@ Double2004:
Für Deine unmittelbare und direkte Berichterstattung der momentanen Verhältnisse möchte ich mich ausdrücklich bei Dir bedanken!!!!

Wird sicher einigen hilfreich sein - von mir daher stellvertretend mal das DANKE!!!


----------



## Franky

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Auwei... 70.000 - 80.000 Zuchtforellen, zum Teil voll mit Rogen... Ich mag nicht weiterdenken!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bin eben etwas weiter südlich in Aa/Sönderby gewesen. Bedingungen waren super, aber keinen Kontakt gehabt. Immerhin dort nur wenige Angler.

 In Assens spürbar weniger Angler. Habe selbst weiterhin keine einzige gelandete Regenbognerin gesehen. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich die ufernahen Fische inzwischen schneller bewegen. Aber jagende Fische konnte ich nicht sehen. 

 Morgen Mittag werde ich mein Angeln beenden, danach geht es zurück nach D. Mal sehen, ob sich bis morgen Elementares ändert.


----------



## dbrandt

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Danke für deinen Bericht! 

Als es das letzte mal ausgebüxte Refos gab, fingen sie wohl erst nach vier bis fünf Tagen an zu beißen. Bin gespannt, ob es morgen losgeht. 

Ich werde ab Samstag auf Fünen sein. Aber deine Berichte über verkümmerte Rückenflossen und Verpilzung, bewegen einen ja nicht unbedingt dazu, die Kühlbox damit vollzumachen. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht sind ja auch ein paar Schöne dabei.


----------



## n0rdfriese

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@ Double2004: Vielen Dank für die Infos, ich werde meinen 700km Trip dann noch etwas nach hinten verlegen.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

So, letztes Update:

 In Assens unverändertes Bild. Man sieht Refo-Trupps umherziehen, aber beißen wollen sie nicht. 

 Ich konnte mir dann am Aa Strand bei kräftiger Welle immerhin noch eine kleine Mefo erarbeiten zum Abschluss.

 Meine persönliche Einschätzung: Wer wegen der Refos hochfahren möchte, sollte besser noch etwas warten.

 Gruß
 Double2004


----------



## n0rdfriese

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bedankt!


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Sportsfreunde!
 Seit gestern auf der Insel,
 Starker Wind, Regen...und keine Trutte weit und breit....
 Kaum Angler hier....und kaum Fisch


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Leute !
 Das ist schwer hier,wir machen alle lange Gesichter.
 Jeden den ich treffe am Wasser hat nichts bekommen, keinen biss...ect.
 Wind starker Regen...kommt noch dazu.
 An den Stellen wo ich immer gefangen habe in den letzten Jahren....ist es wie Ausgestorben.


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Küstenjonny,

in welcher Ecke bist Du denn? Warst Du schon bei Go-Fishing und hast mal gefragt?

Lt. den Bildern wird gefangen: https://www.go-fishing.dk/fangstrapporter-2/?ph=b7974b0312adb554ed91b938


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ich bin auf Helnaes, gestern gleiches Bild.
 Puhhh ist das schwer, in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo Leute..
 Heute ab 6.15 Uhr , insgesamt 4 gute Stellen abgefischt.
 Die Bedingungen waren Super,Wasser leicht angetrübt;Wind leicht auflandig.ERGEBNIS : NICHTS...Keinen Biss...nichts..
 UNHEIMLICH.....


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Probiere es doch mal auf Toró, da hast Du noch gute Chancen auf die Refos.


----------



## Rheinangler

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..
> Heute ab 6.15 Uhr , insgesamt 4 gute Stellen abgefischt.
> Die Bedingungen waren Super,Wasser leicht angetrübt;Wind leicht auflandig.ERGEBNIS : NICHTS...Keinen Biss...nichts..
> UNHEIMLICH.....




Upppps, Du machst mir gerade etwas Angst. 

Bin ab morgen Mittag auch in der Ecke unterwegs und war eigentlich guter Dinge, dass die Mefos wohl zu fangen sind. Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.

Die Dänen haben im März ja durchaus schon schön Mefo - Fänge vorgelegt, wobei ich über die Gesamtfänge auf dänischer Seite nicht so viel sagen kann, dafür fehlen mir dann doch die Sprachkenntnisse. 

Ich werde mich nach dem Wochenende mal an dieser Stelle äußern was es gegeben hat....

Gruss und weiterhin viel Glück

Stefan


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

nein ich reise morgen ab.....das bringt nichts


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hier stimmt was nicht, kein leben im Wasser..(Tangläufer,Garnelen...Sandaale nichts sichtbar.
 Von ca.36 Std, fischen in den letzten Tagen, war nicht ein Wurf mit Kontakt dabei. ich hab keine Lust mehr .
 Euch wünsche ich Tight lines


----------



## Waldemar S.

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hab mal interessenhalber beim Dmi gespickt- das Wasser hat kaum 4 Grad- einfach zu kalt!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Waldemar S. schrieb:


> Hab mal interessenhalber beim Dmi gespickt- das Wasser hat kaum 4 Grad- einfach zu kalt!



Ging jetztes Jahr auch erst Anfang April an der fünischen Außenküste los. Davor hatte mir die Torö Bucht das Angeln "gerettet". 
Bei mir gehts in 2 Wochen hoch.:g


----------



## Rheinangler

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

.....ich will den Trööt noch kurz für ein Feedback hoch holen, auch wenn Küstenjonny nicht mehr vor Ort ist. 

Meine Erfahrung vom kleinen Belt war eine ganz andere, wobei ich auch völlig anderes Wetter hatte. Zusammen mit einem Freund war ich ab Donnerstag Nachmittag vor Ort. Mit unserer Ankunft wechselte scheinbar wohl das Wetter - von kühl und windig nach sonnig und ruhig(er).

Wir waren bis Sonntag Mittag vor Ort. 

Zusammen sind wir auf insgesamt 25 Fische gekommen, größtenteils allerdings wohl noch untermaßig. Größter Fisch war 48cm.

Gefangen zu 90% auf Sbiro mit Polar Magnus mit pinkem Kragen. Darüber hinaus noch viele Anfasser und Aussteiger + dicke Nachläufer. 

Wir waren am kleinen Belt auf der Festlandseite gegenüber von  Fünen unterwegs. 

So unterschiedlich kann´s laufen. Fisch ist genug da, nur manchmal beißen se nicht..... Wir waren einfach wohl zur richtigen Zeit, mit dem richtigen Köder am richtigen Platz.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## fyggi1

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hier stimmt was nicht, kein leben im Wasser..(Tangläufer,Garnelen...Sandaale nichts sichtbar.
> Von ca.36 Std, fischen in den letzten Tagen, war nicht ein Wurf mit Kontakt dabei. ich hab keine Lust mehr .
> Euch wünsche ich Tight lines



Moin,

an den Haken springen die Fische einem auch auf Fünen nicht ! Um diese Jahreszeit kann jeder Meter an der Küste entscheiden...

Bin ab kommenden Samstag auf Helnæs und berichte gerne nach Rückkehr.

Auf Als sind die Ringler am schwärmen und die Mefo's - sofern Sie dann beißen - platzen aus allen Nähten.

Gruß


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> an den Haken springen die Fische einem auch auf Fünen nicht ! Um diese Jahreszeit kann jeder Meter an der Küste entscheiden...
> 
> Bin ab kommenden Samstag auf Helnæs und berichte gerne nach Rückkehr.
> 
> Auf Als sind die Ringler am schwärmen und die Mefo's - sofern Sie dann beißen - platzen aus allen Nähten.
> 
> Gruß



|wavey: das die Trutten mir nicht in den Kescher springen ist klar
 Trotzdem sehr ungewöhnlich...in diesem Jahr gewesen
 Tl


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Werde auch ab Samstag für eine Woche um Helnaes unterwegs sein. @ Küstenjonny, du warst wohl leider zur falschen Zeit dort. 1-2 Wochen können zu dieser Jahreszeit echt entscheident sein.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Werde auch ab Samstag für eine Woche um Helnaes unterwegs sein. @ Küstenjonny, du warst wohl leider zur falschen Zeit dort. 1-2 Wochen können zu dieser Jahreszeit echt entscheident sein.



@Ollistricker: Vielleicht magst du ja berichten, wie die Bedingungen auf Helnaes aktuell sind...DANKE!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Morgen beginnen die Seatrout Open. Hier wird es die aktuellen Zwischenstände geben: https://www.go-fishing.dk/seatrout-...ngen-foraar-2017/?ph=47d3967773cc47eef5974b75

Werde selbst ab Samstag für zwei Wochen oben sein.

Double2004


----------



## Colli_HB

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Danke für den Hinweis und viel Erfolg auf Fünen!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@Küstenjonny: Ich kann deine Eindrücke nur bestätigen. Hier in der Region Faaborg ist auch merkwürdig wenig zu holen. Ich konnte seit Samstag bisher zwei kleine Trutten fangen und keine weiteren Fänge beobachten. Im Flachwasser keinerlei Futtertiere zu sehen.

 Gestern erzählte mir ein Angler, dass es in der Apenrader Bucht vor kurzem zwei Unfälle gegeben haben soll, bei dem giftiges/ unreines Wasser ins Meer gelangt sein soll. Weiß jemand etwas darüber?

 Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

jetzt erst erneut wieder?
noch nix gehört


----------



## Ørret

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Sind vielleicht ja auch noch die Nachwirkungen von dem Brand im Hafen von Frederica mit dem geplatzten Düngemitteltank  letztes Jahr?!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht ja auch noch die Nachwirkungen von dem Brand im Hafen von Frederica mit dem geplatzten Düngemitteltank  letztes Jahr?!



Fredericia ist ja schon länger her. Wie mir der Angler berichtete, sollen es in diesem Jahr zwei "Zwischenfälle" in landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben gewesen sein. Es sollen in der Folge auch mehrere verendete Dorsche und Köhler angespült worden sein.


----------



## Weißtanne

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bei den Sea Trout  Open sind so viele gute Fische wie schon lange nicht mehr gefangen worden .
 Mit dem "man hat erzählt oder es sollen oder oder oder" kann ich gar nix anfangen, das sind alles nur Halbwahrheiten und Gerüchte keine Fakten.Meine Quelle in der Nähe von Faaborg postet mir regelmäßig Fotos von tollen Mefos , die die Gäste seit Wochen  sowohl mit Fliege als mit Eisen gemacht haben.Es gibt immer Tage die laufen schlecht ,einfach an sein eigenes Können und Gespür glauben und Ausdauer zeigen dann klappt das schon .Ich bin ab Ende nächster Woche für 2 Wochen um Faaborg unterwegs und bin sicher , das sich was bewegt .Also nicht verzagen ,Und wenn alles nicht läuft vielleicht mal eine Pose aus der Kiste ausgraben und wie beim Hornhechtangeln einfach mal mit Naturköder angeln.Gute Stellen sind selbst in Faaborg hinter dem Aquarium oder zwischen Werft Faaborg/Trockendock und Marina .


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Mit diesen Gerüchten gebe ich dir Recht- hilft nicht weiter.

 Aber Fakt ist auch, dass ich hier seit einer Woche täglich ca. acht Stunden am/im Wasser bin und dabei zwei kleine Trutten gefangen, höchstens 3-4 weitere Attacken und nicht einen Nachläufer hatte. Ferner habe ich viele, viele Angler im Wasser gesehen und nicht einer hatte einen Fisch!

 Ich angele schon lange Jahre auf Meerforelle und kann sagen, dass die aktuelle Situation für Mitte April hier auf Fünen absolut ungewöhnlich ist! Über die Gründe zu spekulieren ist müßig.

 Na ja, weiter versuchen und hoffen, dass frühe oder später doch noch ein schöner Fisch in meinen Köder beißt.:g

 Double2004


----------



## Weißtanne

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Dann hoffe ich mal das es Ende nächster Woche besser ist  ,sonst ist halt rundreisen auf Fünen angesagt.Bisher war es Ende April meistens super,deshalb bin ich sehr verwundert.So eine Flaute habe ich vor 3 Jahren im Sommerurlaub erlebt.In der ersten Woche tolle und mit Vollmond von heute gar auf morgen gar nicht mehr für 6-7 Tage dann wurde es langsam wieder besser.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Bin heute Morgen mal nach Assens gefahren und siehe da: zwei Fische von 50cm innerhalb von drei Stunden. :g

 Fühle mich mit meiner Theorie bestätigt, dass hier in Faaborg/Horne/Böjden aktuell tote Hose ist. Aber kann sich ja täglich zum Guten ändern...

 Double2004


----------



## eddy

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

@Double2004#h

Hey ich bin für ein paar Tage auf 
*Helnæs*

.Ich probier es hier morgen mal.#:

Gruß eddy


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute Vormittag immerhin drei Fische, zwei davon knapp maßig und die dritte zu klein. Mal sehen, ob es so langsam nachhaltig besser wird.

Double2004


----------



## eddy

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ich konnte esrt ab Mittag los .aber 1 x 43 cm


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

So langsam wird es besser. Inzwischen auch mal den einen oder anderen Nachläufer. Außerdem heute morgen eine 53cm lange Silberkugel erwischt.:g

Double2004


----------



## Weißtanne

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Dickes Petri#6

Lass mir noch welche drin ,ich löse dich am WE ab#h


----------



## Weißtanne

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Heute morgen endlich  wenig Wind zwischen 5 00-9 00 Uhr,und schon  hats gerappelt.Eine kanppe 40 er und eine 56cm Mefo.Jetzt wieder viel Wind.


----------



## Deep Down

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Gestern eine 57er und 52er Mefo, dazu noch ne 65 Alulatte!


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

na Glückwunsch, wenn ich das so sehe wächst meine Vorfreude , ne nicht auf Weihnachten, sondern auf Fünen#hwar noch nie da


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Wo ist das Bild von den Mefos? Die Latten sehen wir...


----------



## Deep Down

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Merci!

Das war dieses Jahr für 5 Tage echt ne harte Nummer! Da fährt man schon erst im April und dann doch ne richtig windig-brandige 5 im Gesicht, dazu heftige Wasserstandsänderungen, ordentliche Strömung, Schnee- und Starkregen, Nachtfrost etc. Muss man durch!
Die Dänen reden schon vom richtig schlechten Mefojahr! März war gut, aber der April richtig schlecht
Dann aber am vorletzten Tag am nun wohl "11*8*. der besten fünischen Angelpätze"bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im diesmal passigen auflandigen Wind innerhalb von ner 3/4 Stunde die beiden Teile und auf dem Rückweg zum Auto noch der Horni! 

BINGO!


----------



## Maifliege

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

https://www.go-fishing.dk/stillingen-seatrout-open-efteraar-fyn-2017/?ph=f4ba7fc6108dda4bd3e693ea

Leider ein sehr dürftiges Ergebnis, normalerweise werden 150-250 Fische gemeldet, diesen Herbst nur 72 und davon nur 4 Fische über 60cm. 
Ich bin gerade oben, kann das Ergebnis nur bestätigen. Jetzt nach 2 Wochen Fünen noch keinen "Mitnehmer". Heute optimale Bedingungen, sechs Plätze von Sonnenaufgang bis weit in die Dunkelheit befischt. Ergebnis? Einen Dorsch (25cm) und keine Lüdden, selbst der Nachwuchs scheint also zu fehlen...

Diesen Link hatten wir schon an anderer Stelle im Forum aber aus dem Mosaik soll ein Bild werden. 

https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/daenemark/sturm-sorgte-fuer-sauerstoff-ostsee

TL
Matthias


----------



## Berat

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berat

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

8-12.4.2017 auf Fünen .. anders als von Bekannten, die mit dem Boot bestimmte Flachwasserbereiche abgefischt haben, konnte ich nur kleine Fische haken. Da ich im Hotel ohne jede Kühlmöglichkeit war, konnte ich nur am Abreisetag eine kleine 51er Forelle mitnehmen .. fahre jetzt die Tage nochmal hoch .. auch mal spontan Tagestouren .. Buddies wollen sehr gut gefangen haben im Oktober .. naja, ich werde es sehen .. soooo doll war es bisher nicht .. aber wenn ich auf die Autobahn gehe, dann fahre ich gleich durch nach Fünen .. es fühlt sich einfach viel besser an vom angeblichen Mefo-Eldorado als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren als von einem dt. Ostseestrand ... das kann jeder ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berat

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

sorry, es fehlt ein Komma zwischen an+vom


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## niclodemus

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Moin,

bin auch seit Samstag wieder zurück von Fünen. Es war 14 Tage Familienurlaub geplant und so musste ich mich mit dem Kajak zurück halten. War insgesamt fünf mal in der Ecke zwischen Flyvesande und Hasmark Strand draußen. Gefangen wurden sechs Mefos, allerdings nur eine maßig (52), zwei Monstermakrelen (welche allerdings nicht schmeckten) und jede Mange Kleinköhler #c (hatte ich dort nicht vermutet). Jedoch nicht ein einziger Dorsch |bigeyes. Ich hatte mich eigentlich auf Dorsch eingestellt und war auch bis zu 7m draußen, aber nichts, nada, nothing. Ist das normal? In meinem alten Rapsbandeführer wird der Oktober als der top Dorschmonat bezeichnet. 

Gruß André


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

#hMir ist es auch aufgefallen,#c ist sehr zäh gewesen im Frühjahr2017 auf meiner Lieblingsinsel.
 Ich bin darum 2017 nicht im Herbst nach Helanes gefahren.
 Tl für alle#6


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> #hMir ist es auch aufgefallen,#c ist sehr zäh gewesen im Frühjahr2017 auf meiner Lieblingsinsel.
> Ich bin darum 2017 nicht im Herbst nach Helanes gefahren.
> Tl für alle#6




Ja, "zäh" war es in diesem Jahr. Aber genau das macht doch AUCH das Meerforellen aus. War die letzten Wochen einige Zeit auf der Festlandseite etwa auf der Höhe von Helnaes unterwegs. Gerade wenn es so zäh ist, lohnt es sich besonders über die Gegebenheiten Gedanken zu machen. Wenn man Temperaturen, Strömungen und Winde richtig beachtet, findet man auch dann seine Fische.


----------



## niclodemus

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

da hast du schon recht, aber es ging ja in diesem Fall um die nicht vorhandenen Dorsche.

Gruß André|wavey:


----------



## Küstenjonny

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

#hJa da hab ihr Recht,mit den Dorschen.(das war das Thema)
 Wollte nur meine Meinung und die Erlebnisse von 2017
 teilen.|bla: Da ich praktisch die Ostsee vor der Tür habe,
 (Deutsche Ostseeküste) und ich sehr oft in den Fluten stehe,
 habe ich festgestellt das 2017 zäh ist auch beim Dorsch.

  #: Tl #h


----------



## Berat

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Ich habe gestern (31.10.2017) vier Stunden von 13:30 Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr (Sonnenuntergang 16:45 Uhr) die ganze Bucht östlich Leuchtturm Strib mit der Wathose abgefischt. Nachdem dort tagelang Nordwest-Starkwind auf die Küste drückte, waren die Bedingungen (West 3) jetzt eigentlich gut. Kleiner, leichter Blinker mit Springerfliege und zwischendurch auch mal Sbiro mit Fliegen. Ergebnis: Nichts. Mein Spetzl hatte mit Einheimischen aus Fredericia u.a. dort vom Boot im Flachwasser gefangen. Mit mehreren Leuten und flexible, schnelle Ortswechsel ... ich musste mich für die Tagestour halt für eine Stelle entscheiden ... Fünen ist eben auch - wie man häufig genug selbst bei Berichten über geführte Touren lesen kann- keine Garantie für ein kleines Forellchen [emoji4] wartet ab, ich komme immer wieder!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Hallo zusammen!

Zwei Wochen Ostküste Fünen sind wieder einmal viel zu schnell vergangen.

Trotz der eher widrigen Witterungsbedingungen und der Wassertemperatur von ca. 2° war es ein ansprechendes Angeln.

Bei täglich ca. 5 Stunden Angeln waren es insgesamt 3 Fische über 50 (57, 57, 53), 5 Fische zwischen 40 und 50 sowie ca. 15 (knapp) Untermaßige. Die größeren Fische fing ich eher im bewegten und/oder strömungsreichen Wasser.

Ich bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden, da es wieder einmal äußerst spannend und abwechslungsreich war. 
Ein weiteres Highlight war ein Schweinswal, der in unmittelbarer Ufernähe (max. 20m!!) einen kilometerlangen Jagdzug gemacht hat. Direkt vor mir kochte plötzlich das Wasser und sicherlich über 100 (!!!) Mefos schossen panikartig ins ganz seichte Wasser zu meinen Füßen. Der Wal kam mehrfach fast mit dem ganzen Körper aus dem Wasser gesprungen während der Jagd. Gespräche mit anderen Anglern zeigten, dass der Wal von Nyborg über Taarup hinweg Richtung Süden seinen Jagdausflug hatte. Das war ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel. 

Double2004


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Es heißt ja immer in diversen Büchern, dass die Mefos 4°C Wassertemperatur brauchen. MMn dummes Zeug. Hier einmal der Bildbeweis, wieviel Nahrung sind bereits im Uferbereich befand trotz der Temperaturen. Die Abbildung zeigt nur das, was eine einzige Mefo im Schlund (noch nicht im Magen!) hatte.


PS: Eine andere Forelle hatte einen Sandaal von 18cm im Schlund.


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*

Es geht wieder los....:


SEATROUT 
OPEN 2018
FYN JYLLAND
SEATROUT OPEN EFTERÅR:
Fyn: d. 28. – 30. september 2018
Jylland: d. 5. – 7. oktober 2018


Ab Samstag bin ich dann auch endlich wieder im gelobten Land.:g


----------



## rippi

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los....:
> 
> 
> SEATROUT
> OPEN 2018
> FYN JYLLAND
> SEATROUT OPEN EFTERÅR:
> Fyn: d. 28. – 30. september 2018
> Jylland: d. 5. – 7. oktober 2018
> 
> 
> Ab Samstag bin ich dann auch endlich wieder im gelobten Land.:g


Alles klar. Dann kannst du mich ja zu allen Spots mitnehmen. Mit dem Fahrrad ist es nämlich immer so mühsig.


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los....:
> 
> 
> SEATROUT
> OPEN 2018
> FYN JYLLAND
> SEATROUT OPEN EFTERÅR:
> Fyn: d. 28. – 30. september 2018
> Jylland: d. 5. – 7. oktober 2018
> 
> 
> Ab Samstag bin ich dann auch endlich wieder im gelobten Land.:g


  Na dann Petri Heil! Berichte mal ob was ging! Vieleicht versuche ich es im Frühjahr auch wieder!


----------



## Double2004

*AW: Zurück von Fünen*



rippi schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann kannst du mich ja zu allen Spots mitnehmen. Mit dem Fahrrad ist es nämlich immer so mühsig.



Bist du auch oben? 

Die erste Woche bleibe ich auf dem Festland Nähe Aabenraa, die zweite geht es dann nach Fünen.


----------



## Double2004

Windfinder schrieb:


> *AW: Zurück von Fünen*
> 
> 
> Na dann Petri Heil! Berichte mal ob was ging! Vieleicht versuche ich es im Frühjahr auch wieder!




Heute erster Angeltag auf Fünen: Welle von der Seite, Wasser leicht angetrübt - perfekte Bedingungen also. Insgesamt ca. 10 Fische, davon drei zum Mitnehmen zwischen 45 und 48cm. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Die letzte Woche auf dem dänischen Festland war sehr zäh. Viele richtig kleine Fische(<30cm) und insgesamt nur zwei Gute.

Double2004


----------



## rippi

Petri.
Bist du im Bereich West, Nordwest, Nordost, Ost oder Süd unterwegs?


----------



## Double2004

rippi schrieb:


> Petri.
> Bist du im Bereich West, Nordwest, Nordost, Ost oder Süd unterwegs?



Bin im Nordwesten. Heute trotz steifer Brise von vorne eine Silberne von 48cm erarbeitet.


----------



## pagode

Double2004 schrieb:


> Bin im Nordwesten. Heute trotz steifer Brise von vorne eine Silberne von 48cm erarbeitet.


Und hast noch was ans Band bekommen, diese Woche ?


----------



## Double2004

pagode schrieb:


> Und hast noch was ans Band bekommen, diese Woche ?



Nur noch einige Kleine. Morgen greife ich nochmal an!


----------



## pagode

Double2004 schrieb:


> Nur noch einige Kleine. Morgen greife ich nochmal an!


stramme Leine , und eine krumme Rute morgen !


----------



## Double2004

pagode schrieb:


> stramme Leine , und eine krumme Rute morgen !



Danke. War prima heute: heute Morgen eine von 52cm, heute Abend einmal 53cm. Und mehrere Kleine.

Riesige Heringsschwärme (ca. fingerlang) zeigten sich überall an der Oberfläche.


----------



## pagode

Goil . Hört sich super an .Top !!!


----------



## Double2004

Am Sonntag geht es wieder auf die gelobte Insel. Mal schauen, ob was geht...!


----------



## ralle

Dann Petri Heil !!


----------



## pagode

Double2004 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht es wieder auf die gelobte Insel. Mal schauen, ob was geht...!


Petri,und dicke Fische 
ich bin wieder ab 17.10 oben auf Fünen, wenn COVID-19 nicht wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht


----------



## Windfinder

Lass es krachen,
bin auf deine Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Double2004

Windfinder schrieb:


> Lass es krachen,
> bin auf deine Berichte gespannt.



Bisher nur ein paar Kleine. Aber ich bleibe am Ball...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na ja immerhin, wo die kleinen sind, sind auch die Großen. Bin ab Samstag für eine Woche auf Fyn.  Freue mich auf Fangmeldungen diese Woche und wünsche Dir viel Glück und dickes Petri.


----------



## Double2004

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na ja immerhin, wo die kleinen sind, sind auch die Großen. Bin ab Samstag für eine Woche auf Fyn.  Freue mich auf Fangmeldungen diese Woche und wünsche Dir viel Glück und dickes Petri.



Vielen Dank. Heute gab es erneut zwei Kleine. Aber bei totalem Ententeich und glasklarem Wasser waren auch keine einfachen Bedingungen. Ab morgen soll ein kräftiger Wind aus NO wehen- meine Lieblingsbedingungen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dann weiterhin viel Glück, ich bin auf die Fangmeldung gespannt


----------



## Double2004

Kurzer Lagebericht von Fünen: 
Es ist echt zäh! Seit Tagen nur viele kleine, richtig kleine Fische unter 30cm - auch bei den anderen Anglern. Gestern stand ich allerdings urplötzlich ein einziges Mal in einem Trupp maßiger Fische. Eine 40+ gefangen, eine im Drill verloren, dazu mehrere Attacken innerhalb kürzester Zeit. 

Na ja, morgen ist ein neuer Tag!  

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Moin,
wir sind seit Samstag um 0800 auf Fyn und haben vor der Sommerhausübergabe auch gleich mit dem Fischen angefangen. Gut vorbereitet durch den Fynführer in Buchform haben wir uns einen Spot ausgesucht und diesen abgefischt. Bis auf einem Anfasser bleibt für den Tag nichts weiter zu vermelden. Am Sonntag dann den nächsten Spot angefahren und hier war der Fisch. Nach dem dritten Wurf saß der erste Fisch. Blank und vom Maß her grenzwertig. Wie das dann zu dieser Jahreszeit ist waren die anderen gefangenen Meefo alle schon eingefärbt und schwimmen natürlich alle wieder. Aber Blanke Fische sind definitiv da, wie es sich am nächsten Tag bestätigen sollte. Am nächsten haben wir dann einen Spot befischt wo wir den ganzen Tag verweilten. Wie schon am Tag zuvor stieg gleich zu Beginn eine blanke 42er ein, die aber auch wieder schwimmt, da ich erst Fische ab 45cm entnehme und auch nur wenn die Kondition passt. Der ganze war sehr Fischreich, aber kein Küchenfisch dabei. Dann zum Abschluss des Tages nahm der Angeltripp für mich ein ungewolltes Ende. Am letzten Spot auf der Steinpackung, das Gleichgewicht verloren und leider auf der rechten Hand abgestützt. Das war nicht so gut, aber der sogenannte Schutzmechanismus. Tja und jetzt bin ich seit Dienstag zu Hause mit Gipsarm und nächste geht es zu einem Handchirugen zur Begutachtung. Aber eines ist klar, laut CT ist nichts gebrochen, aber ein Trauma durch den Aufschlag ist in der Hand. Meine beiden Kollegen halten mich auf den laufenden und fangen jetzt auch schöne mitnehmbare Fische Ü 50 und haben auch größere leider im Drill verloren. So zum Abschluss ein persönliches Fazit, Fyn ist immer eine Reise wert und der dazugehörige Fynführer ein absolutes Must go. Nicht jeder ausgeschriebener HotSpot ist in der Realtität einer, aber bei den meisten trifft es zu. Natürlich muss man in der Lage sein auch das Wasser lesen zu können und die Windrichtung und dann klappt das mit den Fischen zu 100%. Fakt ist das wir im Frühjahr wieder auf die Insel fahren werden, denn ich habe noch so einige Rechnungen offen ;-)) Letzter Bericht von heute folgt incl Fotos.
Petri


----------



## Double2004

Mein aktueller Fünenurlaub geht zuende. Es war diesmal bei mir extrem zäh. Konnte zwar noch einige kleine Fische fangen, aber fangtechnisch insgesamt enttäuschend. Aber Angeln ist ja mehr als Fangen!  Konnte mir stattdessen noch ein paar Heringe für die Truhe angeln...! Und im Frühjahr bin ich wieder am Start, wenn die Dänen mich dann reinlassen.

@Meerforelle1959: Das mit deinem Unfall ist ja alles andere als schön. Wünsche gute und schnelle Besserung. Schön zu lesen, dass ihr die Fische offenbar gefunden habt! Petri dazu!

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Double2004

Am Samstag geht es wieder hoch....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo ich fahre mit meinem Kumpel am Samstag auch für eine Woche auf die Meerforelleninsel


----------



## Double2004

Puuuh, ist wirklich hartes Brot hier...bis auf eine Untermaßige bisher nichts....

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Kuddeldaddel

....immer weiter, weiter bis der Haken rostet..nicht aufgeben!!!


----------



## Double2004

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ....immer weiter, weiter bis der Haken rostet..nicht aufgeben!!!



Aufgeben kenne ich nicht... Mal sehen, habe ja noch 10 Tage hier...


----------



## Windfinder

OMan; woran liegt es?
Haus ist für die erste Aprilwoche gebucht.
Wo seit ihr diesmal?


----------



## Double2004

Windfinder schrieb:


> OMan; woran liegt es?
> Haus ist für die erste Aprilwoche gebucht.
> Wo seit ihr diesmal?



Der Herbst ist immer schwierig hier...  Ich denke, im April sind die Chancen erfahrungsgemäß deutlich größer. Diesmal bin ich im Nordosten der Insel unterwegs, was bei den aktuellen Windverhältnissen durchaus vorteilhaft ist.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## rippi

Der Herbst ist die Zeit für die Flussfischerei. Hol dir eine Tageskarte für das Zone 2-Stück der Odense Å. Fische im Bereich Åsum hinter der Picknickbank (dort ist der Einlauf der Lindved Å) bis zur roten Brücke und der kleinen Kurve direkt dahinter, dann im Bereich unter der Brücke Ejbygade, das ist es recht flach, aber da stehen eigentlich immer ein paar Fische, und im Bereich des Zoos komplett von der OB-Anlage bis direkt zur Grenze Fruens Bøge. 

Ansonsten falls das nichts ist, probiere mal im Kerteminde Fjord bei Ladby, im enger werdenden Bereich. Da angelt (zu Unrecht) faktisch keiner.


----------



## Double2004

rippi schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist die Zeit für die Flussfischerei. Hol dir eine Tageskarte für das Zone 2-Stück der Odense Å. Fische im Bereich Åsum hinter der Picknickbank (dort ist der Einlauf der Lindved Å) bis zur roten Brücke und der kleinen Kurve direkt dahinter, dann im Bereich unter der Brücke Ejbygade, das ist es recht flach, aber da stehen eigentlich immer ein paar Fische, und im Bereich des Zoos komplett von der OB-Anlage bis direkt zur Grenze Fruens Bøge.
> 
> Ansonsten falls das nichts ist, probiere mal im Kerteminde Fjord bei Ladby, im enger werdenden Bereich. Da angelt (zu Unrecht) faktisch keiner.



Rippi, vielen Dank für deine Tipps. In der Tat kenne ich einige von dir genannte Stellen. Aber ich bevorzuge eindeutig die offene Küste. Einerseits weil dort immer die Chance auf einen guten Fisch besteht und andererseits weil das Naturerlebnis zählt...  

War eben noch zwei Stündchen bei Wind und Regen unterwegs. Zwar nur einige Sandaal-Nachläufer , dafür aber eine Schweinswal-Schule beobachten können....

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## pagode

Wie ist es dir noch auf Fünen ergangen ?


----------



## Double2004

pagode schrieb:


> Wie ist es dir noch auf Fünen ergangen ?



Ein paar kleine Fische sind es noch geworden, aber nichts Erwähnenswertes dabei. Die äußeren Bedingungen waren eigentlich wirklich gut, aber so ganz viel Fisch kann nicht vor Ort gewesen sein... 

Erstaunlich fand ich eine Vielzahl an Hornhechten (um die 40cm), die an mehreren Stellen waren. Attackierten vehement, blieben aber am Mefoköder zum Glück nicht hängen. 

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei uns war es letzte Woche nicht anders, auch nichts Erwähnenswertes außer acht kleine Meerforellen. Da war es letztes Jahr im Oktober bedeutend besser.Wir hatten ein schönes Haus am Odensefjord. Der war allerdings schon Schongebiet. Mein Kumpel musste dann an einem Abend trotzdem einmal rein um zu schauen , ohne Angel. Er kam völlig aufgelöst zurück, denn er hat Meerforellen ohne Ende beobachten können. Wir werden nächste Jahr Mitte März wieder hochfahren. Ab dem ersten März Samstag ist der Fjord wieder frei und dann schauen wir. 
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man an der Steilküste Sonderby Klint auf Fünen irgendwo herunter kommt? Oder muss man zwingend die zwei Parkplätze nutzen und so weit laufen?


----------



## Double2004

Windfinder schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man an der Steilküste Sonderby Klint auf Fünen irgendwo herunter kommt? Oder muss man zwingend die zwei Parkplätze nutzen und so weit laufen?



Moin!

Soweit ich weiß, kommt man direkt an der Steilküste nicht (legal) runter. Aber der Fussweg vom Aa Strand dorthin ist so spannend und erfolgsversprechend, dass es meiner Meinung nach zu verschmerzen ist.  

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Windfinder

Dann wird es halt ein Tagesausflug an den Spot. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt am Wochenende der seatrout open! Oder?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich düse am Freitag für 10 Tage auf die Meerforelleninsel.....


----------



## Windfinder

Berichte folgen hoffentlich!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Selbstredend


----------



## LekkerVis

Bin ab dem 02. April da und werd danach mal eine Zusammenfassung geben.


----------



## Windfinder

Wo bist du genau?


----------



## LekkerVis

Helnaes. Und du?


----------



## Windfinder

Auch am 02. ist Anreise.


----------



## Windfinder

Wieder zurück! 
Und was soll ich sagen, es war geil! Die meisten Meerforellen haben wir an eher unbekannte Spots gefangen. Zu zweit konnten wir innerhalb einer Woche ca 40 Fische fangen. 12 davon hatten Maß! Ständige Begleiter waren Schweinswale.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja super, dickes Petri von mir. Den Rest werde ich mit meinem best Buddy in 14 Tagen rausholen


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ich warte dann mal wieder ein Jahr


----------



## LekkerVis

Bin auch seit Sonntag wieder zurück und hatte einen SEHR geilen Trip. Ich habe an 6 Angeltagen 15 Fische gefangen, von denen 4 Maß hatten (60, 48, 47 und 45). Die ersten zwei Tage liefen leider schleppend an, aber mit den dankbaren Tipps von Windfinder (s.o.) waren ich und meine Kumpels dann auch schnell erfolgreich. War mein erstes mal auf Fünen und nun bin ich natürlich absoluter Fan!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dickes Petri von mir, wir fahren nächsten Freitag auf die Meerforelleninsel


----------

